# afuselamento



## Adolfo Afogutu

Bom dia, boas noites ou o que seja onde vocês moram.

    Não encontrei a palabra “afuselamento” no dicionárioWR, nem no Priberam.O contexto è uma descrição das colunas dóricas, e a oração è: “Entretanto, eles preferiram modelar as colunas de modo que houvesse uma leve protuberância na parte central e um afuselamento em direção ao topo.”

  Estou seguro que as colunas dóricas têm um diâmetro mais pequeno no topo, mas gostaria de encontrar um sinônimo que estivesse no dicionário, ou de preferência, o termo correspondente em espanhol.

  Muito obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Quizás '_éntasis_'. Sin embargo hay una contradición entre el DRAE que pone que la '_éntasis_' es la protuberancia (abombamiento) de la parte central de la columna y la Wikipedia para la cual '_éntasis_' es su adelgazamiento. '_Afuselar' _significa_ 'ahusar', _pero no me acuerdo de ningún sustantivo en español semejante a '_afuselamento_'. Las columnas doricas son frecuentemente descritas como '_abombadas_'.


----------



## Mangato

_Ahusamiento_ es la traducción literal,  aunque probablemente diríamos un _adelgazamiento progresivo_ en dirección al capitel


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Me parece que no contexto, "afuselamento" signifique "afunilamento".


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Me parece que no contexto, "afuselamento" signifique "afunilamento".


 
Correcto, a forma do fuso e do funil são semelhantes na conicidade.


----------



## Mangato

*ahusar**.*


*1. *tr. Dar forma de huso.
*2. *prnl. Dicho de una cosa: Irse adelgazando en forma de huso. 

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Só acrescentar que é um verbo que nuca escutei


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Muchas gracias a todos por sus contribuciones, muy útiles, por cierto.
Tampoco conocía el verbo *ahusar*, pero sin duda que refleja exactamente lo que sucede con una columna dórica. Según el DRAE:

*huso 1. *m. Instrumento manual, generalmente de madera, de forma redondeada, más largo que grueso, *que va adelgazándose desde el medio hacia las dos puntas*, y sirve para hilar torciendo la hebra y devanando en él lo hilado.

Por ser tan raro -por lo menos para mí- voy a usar "angostamiento", no tan exacta pero más entendible.

Cordial saludo y gracias por el tiempo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> *huso 1. *m. Instrumento manual, generalmente de madera, de forma redondeada, más largo que grueso, *que va adelgazándose desde el medio hacia las dos puntas*, y sirve para hilar torciendo la hebra y devanando en él lo hilado. QUOTE]
> 
> Ahora veo que es lo que portugués se dice "fuso", un instrumento usado antiguamente para costurar. Efectivamente tenía una forma tronco cónica.


----------



## frajola1

Y no nos olvidemos de los husos esféricos, superfcie formada por la intersección de dos circunferencia máximas, que han dado rigen a los husos horarios entre  meridianos contiguos


----------



## Carfer

E, diga-se de passagem, '_afuselar' _também não é nada comum no português, pelo menos no europeu, o que não é de admirar visto que o 'fuso' é coisa doutra época. 
A propósito, Who, a finalidade do '_fuso_' era mais para fiar (o linho, sobretudo, que era o que havia por cá) do que para costurar. Costumava andar associado com outro instrumento, a _'roca_', onde estava colocada a fibra que havia que fiar. Depois de passar pelo fuso, o fio podia ainda passar por um '_sarilho_' (vejam lá no que a palavra deu hoje em dia) onde era enrolado em meadas.

Alguém ainda se lembra da Bela Adormecida que picou o dedo no fuso?

Para os mais novos, aqui vai uma imagem duma roca e fuso
http://www.jornalnordeste.com/noticia.asp?idEdicao=270&id=11999&idSeccao=2445&Action=noticia

Na imagem, a senhora do meio tem uma roca na sua mão esquerda e um fuso pendente da direita. A roca é muito diferente daquela que todos conhecem da fotografia de Ghandi a fiar, mas é uma roca, acreditem.


----------



## Mangato

Cá dizemos, _dar mais voltas que um saríllo_, mas até agora não soube o que era o famoso *sarilho *


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer: dá para notar que não entendo NADA de costura ou de fiar?


----------



## coolbrowne

Sim, mas veja que sarilho/sarillo tem o significado original no ámbito das *máquina simples* clássicas.





Mangato said:


> Cá dizemos, _dar mais voltas que um saríllo_, mas até agora não soube o que era o famoso *sarilho *


Se bem me lembro: alavanca, roldana, plano inclinado, *sarilho* e cunha. São muito úteis no ensino da Física, por ilustrar conceitos tais como torque e momento. O uso de "sarilho" como _situação difícil_ (talvez porque o gajo fica _todo enrolado_? ) é específico de Portugal. No Brasil, _neca_.


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> Sim, mas veja que sarilho/sarillo tem o significado original no ámbito das *máquina simples* clássicas.Se bem me lembro: alavanca, roldana, plano inclinado, *sarilho* e cunha. São muito úteis no ensino da Física, por ilustrar conceitos tais como torque e momento. O uso de "sarilho" como _situação difícil_ (talvez porque o gajo fica _todo enrolado_? ) é específico de Portugal. No Brasil, _neca_.


 
Que bom cool. Eu lembro-me de: 
palanca, roladana, plano inclinado, *biela-manivela* y cuña.

Procurando no DRAE, 
*sarillo**2**.*
(Del lat. _sericŭla_).

*1. *m._ Canarias_ y_ Galicia_ *devanadera* (‖ armazón para devanar madejas).


----------

